# Marriage visa for UK?



## Britinamerica (Mar 25, 2012)

Our wedding has been approved and registered in the UK and we are now back in the US before return to the UK in the summer to marry. Do we still need a fiance visa for my fiance if the marriage registration has been approved?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Britinamerica said:


> Our wedding has been approved and registered in the UK and we are now back in the US before return to the UK in the summer to marry. Do we still need a fiance visa for my fiance if the marriage registration has been approved?


no .... you will need a spousal visa to return ... you will be married and wont have a fiancee

spousal visa CR1
Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)


----------



## Britinamerica (Mar 25, 2012)

*spousal visa*

Even though I'm a permanent resident? Do I need the spousal return visa?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Britinamerica said:


> Even though I'm a permanent resident? Do I need the spousal return visa?


You need to give more information. Are you a UK citizen? Is your fiance? Where are you going to be residing after the wedding?


----------



## Britinamerica (Mar 25, 2012)

nyclon said:


> You need to give more information. Are you a UK citizen? Is your fiance? Where are you going to be residing after the wedding?


I am a UK citizen and live in the US where I have a green card already. Do I just change my status when I return?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Britinamerica said:


> I am a UK citizen and live in the US where I have a green card already. Do I just change my status when I return?


Is your soon to be husband a US citizen
if he is ..you dont need a visa ... you can both come and go at will to the US ....confusion reigns


----------



## Britinamerica (Mar 25, 2012)

*american/uk*



Davis1 said:


> Is your soon to be husband a US citizen
> if he is ..you dont need a visa ... you can both come and go at will to the US ....confusion reigns


Yes he is American. Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Britinamerica said:


> Yes he is American. Thanks for all your advice.


yippee sorted ... your original question should have been in the brit section


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Marriage and immigration as two seperate entities. Congratulations! You will have to adjust your status in the US and process name changes with Social Security, DMV, HR ... To be on the save side - get at least one certified copy with an apostille. 
What kind of Green Card do you currently hold?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You do realize that your fiance will need to obtain a marriage visit visa in order to get married in the UK? It's for those who intend to marry in the UK but reside elsewhere.


----------



## Britinamerica (Mar 25, 2012)

nyclon said:


> You do realize that your fiance will need to obtain a marriage visit visa in order to get married in the UK? It's for those who intend to marry in the UK but reside elsewhere.


We asked the registry office in the UK when we registered and they said he didn't need a visa... We are confused as other places say you do.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Britinamerica said:


> We asked the registry office in the UK when we registered and they said he didn't need a visa... We are confused as other places say you do.


It's not the job of the registry office to know immigration law. As you and your fiance intend to marry in the UK but not live there, he must obtain a marriage visit visa.


----------



## Britinamerica (Mar 25, 2012)

nyclon said:


> You do realize that your fiance will need to obtain a marriage visit visa in order to get married in the UK? It's for those who intend to marry in the UK but reside elsewhere.


We were told by the UK registry office that he didn't need one as we went through an international registry office. I've seen on other websites that we do... So am confused.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The registrar is wrong. You can't come to the UK on a visitor visa with the intent to marry. It is very plainly stated on the UKBA website. See below:

UK Border Agency | Can you come to the UK as a general visitor?

Your fiance needs a marriage visit visa.


----------



## MRSREILLY (Mar 14, 2012)

You dont need one if your getting married in the states and you plan on going back to the UK after the wedding. If your having him google things you have to keep in mind the differnt things google.com and google.Co.uk will give you.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

MRSREILLY said:


> You dont need one if your getting married in the states and you plan on going back to the UK after the wedding. If your having him google things you have to keep in mind the differnt things google.com and google.Co.uk will give you.


It's a good idea to read through the whole post to get the facts straight. The OP is in fact getting married in the UK and then returning to the US. No one mentioned google.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Directly from the UKBA website:

_You must obtain a visa before you can come to the UK as a visitor for marriage or civil partnership._

_The 'visitor for marriage or civil partnership' category is for nationals of countries outside Europe. _

Also from the UKBA website:

_To come to the UK as a visitor for marriage or civil partnership, you must also be able to show that:

you are 18 or over;
you intend to visit the UK for no more than 6 months;
you intend to leave the UK at the end of your visit;
you intend to get married or register a civil partnership during your visit;_


Here is a link to the UKBA website (the only one with definitive information on visas):

UK Border Agency | Can you come to the UK for marriage or civil partnership?


----------



## MRSREILLY (Mar 14, 2012)

nyclon said:


> It's a good idea to read through the whole post to get the facts straight. The OP is in fact getting married in the UK and then returning to the US. No one mentioned google.


It was just a suggestioned. Sorry should have worded it a bit different. And I was referring to google because the OP said they had read so.many different things online.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

MRSREILLY said:


> You dont need one if your getting married in the states and you plan on going back to the UK after the wedding. If your having him google things you have to keep in mind the differnt things google.com and google.Co.uk will give you.


Please read the whole thread. OP intends to marry in the UK.


----------



## MRSREILLY (Mar 14, 2012)

twostep said:


> Please read the whole thread. OP intends to marry in the UK.


Please read my apology.


----------

